# MOT day today!



## b16duv (Feb 14, 2006)

Hi all,

Just had my Arto in for its first MOT and it passed!

Very happy chappie.

Brake performance was 92% (pass value 50%).

Emissions were 0.0024, maximum value is 3.0

No advisories either.

Tested at Kirkcaldy Goods Vehicle Testing Station (VOSA). 

I went down with full water and waste tanks to make sure plenty weight over rear axle. Tested at (approx) 3450kg (gross is 4000kg).

Just got to tax it now!

David


----------



## locovan (Oct 17, 2007)

Its our turn at 2pm 
boy!! its worse than going to the dentist 8O


----------



## b16duv (Feb 14, 2006)

Good luck Mavis, I'm sure it will be fine.

I like using the VOSA GVTS as they are only interested in it being right, not finding 'faults' which they can then charge to fix!

Me? a cynic? Never   

David


----------



## CaGreg (Mar 28, 2007)

When our NCT (National Car Test) programme was set up here in Ireland about ten or more years ago, it was set up independently by the Department of the Enviromnent as a stand alone service.

The test centres are owned and staffed by the Department and that is the only service that they provide. No garage services are associated with the centres so the results are fair and unbiased. The centres have no vested interests in finding faults in the cars. Any faults are to be remedied by the owner at a garage of his own choosing.

Works very well, and there is great public confidence in it.

Ca


----------



## Pudsey_Bear (Sep 25, 2008)

b16duv said:


> (gross is 4000kg).
> 
> Just got to tax it now!
> 
> David


Have you got it in the lower tax bracket, IE over 3.5t

Kev.


----------



## b16duv (Feb 14, 2006)

Kev_n_Liz said:


> b16duv said:
> 
> 
> > (gross is 4000kg).
> ...


Yes, Kev, I'm a Scot, worse, I'm a Fifer!

It's still £165 towards paying mp's expenses though and seriously grudged! 

David


----------



## Pudsey_Bear (Sep 25, 2008)

I didn't realise you didn't get the same rates as us proper brits.

Kev.


----------



## bevjohn (Jul 22, 2007)

*M.O.T. Test*

Dear b16 duv,

Our Frankia is due a test in a couple of months,if you dont mind me asking how much is the test and was there any mention of blind spot mirrors,apparently new regs came out a few months ago but my understanding is that they relate to HGVs. Thanks in anticipation.

Regards Bevjohn


----------



## bevjohn (Jul 22, 2007)

*M.O.T. Test*

Dear b16 duv,

Our Frankia is due a test in a couple of months,if you dont mind me asking how much is the test and was there any mention of blind spot mirrors,apparently new regs came out a few months ago but my understanding is that they relate to HGVs. Thanks in anticipation.

Regards Bevjohn


----------



## locovan (Oct 17, 2007)

:wav:

We passed :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: 
Bless my old Cherekee :lol: :lol:

The test cost's £54.00 thats at Dargate MOT Centre
Dargate ME13 9ER
Nr Faversham

By the way no mention of Blind Spot mirrors :wink:
http://www.roadtransport.com/StaticPages/blindspottesting.htm
It does seem to be just for Truck drivers :roll:


----------



## b16duv (Feb 14, 2006)

*Re: M.O.T. Test*



bevjohn said:


> Dear b16 duv,
> 
> Our Frankia is due a test in a couple of months,if you dont mind me asking how much is the test and was there any mention of blind spot mirrors,apparently new regs came out a few months ago but my understanding is that they relate to HGVs. Thanks in anticipation.
> 
> Regards Bevjohn


Bevjohn,

No, I don't mind at all!

The Class 4 MOT is currently £54 - you may find some places that will do it for less, but that is the recommended price from VOSA.

The blind spot mirror regulations only relate to HGV's and do not affect motorhomes at all.

Personally, I would always use a VOSA operated site as I've already said. They can be found HERE

Useful tip - know where your chassis plate (vin plate) is. When asked, I showed the tester the converters plate inside the habitation door but it didn't have the chassis number that matched the V5.

The VIN plate on mine was on top left of the radiator/intercooler - a strange place!

All the best

David


----------



## b16duv (Feb 14, 2006)

locovan said:


> :wav:
> 
> We passed :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol:
> Bless my old Cherekee :lol: :lol:
> ...


Mavis,

Even though you knew it would pass, it's still a good feeling to have the certificate in your hand?

You realise that now we share MOT birthdays, people might talk!  

David


----------



## yozz (Jan 18, 2009)

Congratulations David and Mavis


----------



## StAubyns (Jun 4, 2006)

Well, if you live in the Notts/Derbys area and want a an MOT have a look at Redfern Travel

http://www.redferntravelmot.co.uk/station_page.asp?pid=495

Brand new premises, free coffee, Sky TV and a very comfortable waiting room and £28.50 for the MOT OH and book it yourself on line for a time to suit you

I was recommended them and they are good. No connection, just a satisfied customer


----------



## yozz (Jan 18, 2009)

I thought £54.00 was the standard price for a class 4 MOT :?


----------



## StAubyns (Jun 4, 2006)

yozz said:


> I thought £54.00 was the standard price for a class 4 MOT :?


So did I 8O

But its on their website and thats what I paid


----------



## b16duv (Feb 14, 2006)

yozz said:


> I thought £54.00 was the standard price for a class 4 MOT :?


It is Yozz, but garages can charge what they like up to this figure (though no more?).

David


----------



## Pudsey_Bear (Sep 25, 2008)

£54, is I believe just the maximum, they can do it free if they want, until I tested my first MH, I never paid full price for an MOT test, some firms will do a package of service and MOT together, for a reasonable price.

Kev.


----------



## yozz (Jan 18, 2009)

StAubyns said:


> yozz said:
> 
> 
> > I thought £54.00 was the standard price for a class 4 MOT :?
> ...


I had a quick nose at their website and it looks like a real bargain as long as they don't mess you around.


----------



## yozz (Jan 18, 2009)

b16duv said:


> yozz said:
> 
> 
> > I thought £54.00 was the standard price for a class 4 MOT :?
> ...


Cheers David. I payed £54.00 recently at a small local independent garage who have serviced the van from new and know it. I suppose I could have paid less but I'm not sure I would have been as comfortable with the level of service. Also the owner is a former motorhomer now tugger again, and the mechanic is a motorhomer. As the new owner of the van I thought it might be an idea to get it serviced and then do the MOT. Even though they were turning away money they said no it doesn't need servicing.


----------



## b16duv (Feb 14, 2006)

Yozz,

That's excellent service, you could consider naming them and giving contact details on here?

I used to deal with a garage I thought I could trust, then found them ripping me off over something - wonder how long that had been going on?

Now use another local garage - Wilson Brothers in Markinch (near the CC site).

Took van in to get the alko axle greased, and check tyre pressures before the MOT. The charge - a simply staggering................................

£2

I gave him a tenner and said thanks!

David


----------



## locovan (Oct 17, 2007)

StAubyns said:


> Well, if you live in the Notts/Derbys area and want a an MOT have a look at Redfern Travel
> 
> http://www.redferntravelmot.co.uk/station_page.asp?pid=495
> 
> ...


A car MOT is £29.00 so do you mean your car or M/H.


----------



## locovan (Oct 17, 2007)

b16duv said:


> locovan said:
> 
> 
> > :wav:
> ...


 :lol: :lol: :lol:
Let them talk


----------



## yozz (Jan 18, 2009)

b16duv said:


> Yozz,
> 
> That's excellent service, you could consider naming them and giving contact details on here?
> 
> ...


Good idea. For anyone in Merseyside/North West try: Tuer's Garage


----------



## Coulstock (Sep 2, 2008)

*MOT's*

£29.99 by Eurovans Crawley last month - and I'm a Fifer too - well Kinnesswood is almost Fife.

Harry


----------



## b16duv (Feb 14, 2006)

*Re: MOT's*



Coulstock said:


> £29.99 by Eurovans Crawley last month - and I'm a Fifer too - well Kinnesswood is almost Fife.
> 
> Harry


Harry, Kinnesswood is far too posh for Fife! 

David


----------



## anjasola (Jun 24, 2009)

Kinnesswood ? , Fife ? 

Were in Drum just outside Kinross.


----------



## b16duv (Feb 14, 2006)

anjasola said:


> Kinnesswood ? , Fife ?
> 
> Were in Drum just outside Kinross.


I could suggest you hire my Arto for a week to see if you like it, but I'd get a row for advertising!

David

ps if you just want to have a look, give me a shout!


----------



## Coulstock (Sep 2, 2008)

Kinnesswood - posh ?? - not when I lived there - mind you in those days it was 'council' before ( as my Mum referred to them - god bless her ) the 'white settlers' moved in 

Drum - isn't that really Cleish ??

Harry


----------



## StAubyns (Jun 4, 2006)

locovan said:


> StAubyns said:
> 
> 
> > Well, if you live in the Notts/Derbys area and want a an MOT have a look at Redfern Travel
> ...


The motorhome was £28.50


----------



## StAubyns (Jun 4, 2006)

yozz said:


> StAubyns said:
> 
> 
> > yozz said:
> ...


I booked on the Monday for an MOT on Tuesday at 13:00, using their website booking service. Turned up at 12:45 on the Tuesday, reported to reception and the tester came and collected the keys 5 minutes later. Took about an hour. Excellent service.

As I said before, no connection to the company, just a satisfied customer


----------

